#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in assam | Best Btech/BE colleges in assam

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Assam:*Indian Institute Of Technology GuwahatiNational Institute of Technology - Silchar, CacharAssam University - Faculty of Engineering, CacharAssam Engineering CollegeTezpur UniversityCentral Institute of TechnologyDon Bosco College of Engineering and TechnologyGirijananda Chowdhury Institute of Management & Technology  GIMTRoyal School of Engineering & TechnologyNETES Institute of Technology and Science, Guwahati*1.) Indian Institute Of Technology Guwahati*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemical Science and TechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics and Electrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMathematics & ComputingMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 36,060/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
*Discipline*
*No. of StudentsRegistered*
*No. of StudentsPlaced*
*% of StudentsPlaced*
*AVG Sal in Rs Lakh Per Annum*

CSE
54
50
93
Rs 16.5 L

ECE
48
45
94
Rs 8.3 L

EEE
28
25
89
Rs 9.6 L

ME
55
50
91
Rs 7.4 L

CE
42
34
81
Rs 6.5 L

CL
28
24
86
Rs 7.6 L

BT
20
17
85
Rs 5.8 L




*Address:* IIT Guwahati, Assam 781039, India.





  Similar Threads: Top Mechanical Engineering Colleges in Assam Assam Down Town University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Don Bosco University Assam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa

----------


## raymayank

*2.) National Institute of Technology - Silchar, Cachar*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggElectronics & Communication EnggComputer Science & EnggElectronics & Instrumentation Engg*Fee Structure:*
*Tuition Fee*


*OTHER FEES IN INR: Per Semester*

*HEAD*
*1ST SEM*
*2nd SEM*
*3rd, 5th , 7thSEM*
*4th & 6thSEM*
*8TH SEM*

Admission Fee
500
500
500
500
500

Library Fee
250
250
250
250
250

I.T. System
750
750
750
750
750

Transport facility
150
150
150
150
150

Medical facility
150
150
150
150
150

Exam fee
400
400
400
400
400

Seat Rent **
500

500



Light & Water
1000

1000



Miscellaneous
100





T & P Charges
500





Gymkhana
750
750
750
750
750

CCTV
120
120
120
120
120

Mess Estt.
1000

1000



Hostel Management
500

500



Hostel Welfare
30

30



Development Fee
3000





Corpus Fee
750





Aid Fund
600





Alumni Fee
1000





Institutional Caution money
2000





Mess Advance
5000





Hostel Caution Money
5000





*Total*
*24,050*
*3070*
*6100*
*3070*
*3070*




*Placement:*
1
ABB
4.75

2
ABCI
3.6

3
ACCENTURE
3.28

4
ALSTOM
4

5
AMDOCS
4.2

6
BCH
4

7
BCPL
6.48

8
Bharti Infratel
3.65

9
BOC
4.62

10
Capgemini
3.15

11
Denso Ltd. Haryana
2.4

12
EIL
9.3

13
Ellenbarrie Industrial Gases Ltd
2.4

14
Energy Infratech
3.26

15
Era Group
2.8

16
ERICSSON
3.36

17
Fosroc
4.5

18
Gammon
3

19
HCC
3

20
HCL
3.2

21
HNG
3.6

22
Huwaei Technologies
4.5

23
IBM
3.2

24
Indian Air Force
6

25
Indian Army
_

26
Indian Navy
_

27
Ingersoll Rand
3.3

28
Interra IT
3

29
IOCL
8.3-8.8

30
IOTL
3.3

31
ITDC
3.5

32
JCB
4

33
L&T
3.33

34
L&T ECC
3

35
LNJ Bhilwara
3.82,6.8

36
Mahindra and Mahindra
4.32

37
Microsoft
8.7

38
NTPC
9.87

39
Oil India Limited
13

40
ONGC
10.05

41
PIDILITE
4.5

42
Powergrid
11.7

43
Punj Llyod
3.7-4.3

44
Reliance Power
5.47

45
Samsung India Software Centre
4.76

46
Sankalp Semiconductor
4

47
Sapient
4.23

48
Shapoorji Pallonji & Co. Ltd
3

49
Soma Infrastructures
2.8

50
Sony India
4.53

51
STERLITE
3.6

52
Subros
3

53
Tata Auto Comp
3.5

54
Tata Motors
5.31

55
TCS
3.16

56
TELCON
4.09


Average CTC
4.67

JOB OFFERS = 414



*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Silchar  788 010, Assam, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Assam University - Faculty of Engineering, Cachar*
*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Agricultural EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 35,280/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
The placement pattern of the passed out students has been encouraging. Alumni of the department of Computer Science of Assam University are now to be found in organisations like IBM, TCS, Infosys, ORACLE, HCL, Cognizant and many others including educational and research institutions in India and abroad.

*Address:* Assam University Silchar  788 011, Assam, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Assam Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringChemistryComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical and Instrumentation EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringHumanities and Social SciencesMechanical and Industrial & Production Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 8,250/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
* SESSION*
*COMPANY*
*JOBS  OFFERED*














* 2010-11*













ABCI INFRASTRUCTURES
3

ACCENTURE
36

ADHUNIK CEMENTS
14

AFCONS
3

BCPL
10

BHARTI INFRATEL
3

BRITISH OXYGEN CORPORATION LIMITED
3

CALCOM CEMENTS
8

CAPGEMINI
38

DENSO
8

FORCE MOTORS
1

GOUTAM CONSTRUCTIONS
4

GAMMON
2

HAVELLS
3

HCC
5

IOCL
6

IVRCL
23

KD INDIA
3

KENNAMETAL
2

KSK ENERGY VENTURES
14

LARSEN & TOUBRO
12

LNJ BHILWARA
2

OIL INDIA LIMITED
6

ONGC
19

PHILIPS
4

RELIANCE POWER
7

ROYAL INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY
4

ROYAL UNIVERSITY OF BHUTAN
6

SHIVVANI
9

SIMPLEX
13

SOMA
5

SONY
1

STAR CEMENT
3

TECHMAHINDRA
10

TOSHNIWAL CONTROLS
1

TVS MOTORS
1

*TOTAL*
*292*




*Address:* Assam Engineering College, Jalukbari, Guwahati, Assam, PIN - 781013, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Tezpur University*
*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 28,138/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
The following companies recruited students from TU during 2012
AccentureAsian PaintsAxis BankCalcom CementColgate PamoliveCPM India Sales & MarketingDY 365Exilant TechnologiesExport-Import Bank of IndiaFood Corporation of IndiaHB EntertainmentHDFC BankHuewei TechnologiesIntelligence BureauICICI BankIndian Air ForceIndian ArmyDY 365Oil IndiaMahindra SatyamNERAMCNews LiveNorthern TrustParamount AdvertisingPradanReserve Bank of IndiaState Bank of IndiaSoma EnterpriseSony IndiaSyntelTCSTech MahindraUnited Bank of IndiaZaloni Technologies*Address:* Tezpur University Napaam, Tezpur Sonitpur, Assam -784 028, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Central Institute of Technology Assam*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringFood Processing Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Central Institute of Technology, Balajan, Kokrajhar, Assam, PIN - 783370, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Don Bosco College of Engineering and Technology Assam*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Don Bosco University.

*Courses:*
Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical & Electronics Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering)*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
The right placement for each student is a primary concern of DBCET. To achieve  this, a dedicated placement cell  works towards recognizing and developing the core competencies and enhancing interpersonal and communication skills of every student.
Top Recruiting Companies
NIITONGCIOC Ltd (A.O.D)Oil India LimitedASEBAMTRONN.F.RailwayBSNLDoordarshan Kendra Guwahati (Prasar Bharati)All India Radio*Address:* Assam Don Bosco University, Airport Road, Azara, Guwahati - 781017, Assam - INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Girijananda Chowdhury Institute of Management & Technology  GIMT*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 65,000/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
The major recruiters are as follows:
JUD Cements LimitedShriram Value Services Pvt. LtdEnvironmental Research and Evaluation CentreHubcity Softwares Pvt. Ltd.Avantika Innovations Pvt. Ltd.Autometers Alliance LimitedAssam Power Generation Corporation Ltd., (A.S.E.B.)CMC LimitedWipro BPOAvaria Tech Pvt. Ltd.NR Switch and Radio Services.IBM India .Capital IQ.GeoEnpro Petroleum Limited.Bajaj Allianz Life Insurance Co. Ltd.HDFC Limited.Lupin Limited .Environmental Research and Evaluation  Centre.Karvy Stock Broking Limited.UB Group.Purbanchal Banijya Vikash.Benzcom India Pvt Limited.Reliance Capital.Assam Co-operative Apex Bank.Rashtriya Gramin Bikash Nidhi.Xerox India Limited.Emami LimitedCalcom Cement India LimitedSony India Pvt. Ltd.Syntel LimitedShriram Transport Finance Co. LimitedPrima Impact Informatics Solutions & Consultancy Pvt. Ltd.AccordshineSohoy GroupJoyshree PowerolPradanEXILANT Technologies Pvt. Ltd.Force Motors LimitedAmrit Cement Industries LimitedBioMerieux India Pvt. Ltd.Indian ArmyIndian NavyZaloni Technologies India Pvt. LtdShiv-Vani Oil & Gas Exploration Services Ltd*Address:* GIRIJANANDA CHOWDHURY INSTITUTE OF MANAGEMENT AND TECHNOLOGY, Hathkhowapara, Azara, Guwahati - 781017, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Royal School of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University, Guwahati.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
(First Year)

Admission Fee
Tuition Fee
Laboratory Fee
Development Fee
Library Fee
Activity Fee
Total (for 1st year)

35,000/-
65,000/-
10,000/-
30,000/-
15,000/-
10,000/-
1,65,000/-




*Placement:*
The PC organizes various activities such as guest lectures, pre-placement talks and workshops, which give opportunities to the industry as well as the students to interact with each other. Apart from academics, the students are given career counseling and training in soft skills, and are also exposed to group discussion practice sessions and mock interviews prior to the final placements.


The PC also focuses on:


- Personality Development
- Career Counseling
- Career Library
- Internships
- Strong Industry Interface


The entire placement exercise is a collaborative effort between RGI and the students. While RGI provides guidance and support through extensive networking with potential employers, the students have the responsibility of making the best possible efforts to obtain suitable placements.


Given the right platform, RGI believes that its students can achieve new heights in business management and set their own standards of performance in the industry. RGI students are trained to be well-rounded professionals, and the placement record is adequate testimony to the fact.


RGI campuses have a strong brand image of turning out well rounded students who have been transformed into leaders. Our students are making a difference to organizations both in the North East and around the Country.


The rigorous RGI curriculum is designed to train students to take a multi-disciplinary point of view and their choices of careers also reflect the same. RGI Class of 2011/12 (MBA) has been placed in banking and Financial Services, FMCG, Technology as well as Infrastructure.

*Address:* Royal Group of Institutions, Betkuchi, Opp. Tirupati Balaji Temple, NH 37, Guwahati 781035, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) NETES Institute of Technology and Science, Guwahati*

*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:*
Electronics and Communications EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 1,30,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* C-3 Damayanti Mansion, Dighali Pukhuri East, Guwahati-781001, India.

----------

